# Left it too late to book the Ricoh



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been rather occupied finishing building my car and now the Ricoh is sold out on the Saturday night! Anyone else staying elsewhere nearby? Was recommended this by the Ricoh woman on the phone. 
http://m.novotel.com/gb/hotel-0506-novotel-coventry-m6j3/index.shtml
Cheaper than the Ricoh just no breakfast.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

You don't need breakfast lol.

Get smashed before then a pint in the morning Hair of the dog.
Winner winner chicken dinner lol


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You don't need breakfast lol.
> 
> Get smashed before then a pint in the morning Hair of the dog.
> Winner winner chicken dinner lol


Your not wrong lol. Plus from memory there is a Bk that does brekkie right near the Ricoh


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

kartman said:


> Your not wrong lol. Plus from memory there is a Bk that does brekkie right near the Ricoh


Other option buddy is isn't there a cafe at the Ricoh where the ****er is?
Could do that as another option?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I've booked the hilton. Left it too late like you did lol.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Look like a nice hotel to be fair. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you give the booking code to the Ricoh hotel?
I believe they always say it's full if you don't give them the code. 

Gonz.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Did you give the booking code to the Ricoh hotel?
> I believe they always say it's full if you don't give them the code.
> 
> Gonz.


Yes I gave them the code and all fully booked even non waxstock rate rooms


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bummer. 
Gonz.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in the Novotel which is nearby and does a breakfast. £52 for the room inc breakfast


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

There is also a frankie and benni's and m&s at the ricoh aswell which I believe do breakfast.

There is also a premier inn and travel lodge in Bermuda park (Nuneaton) which is just 5 mins straight down the A444 from the ricoh.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

matt-rudd said:


> I'm in the Novotel which is nearby and does a breakfast. £52 for the room inc breakfast


same here, im staying in the novotel for 3 nights, im making a weekend of it with my family, il be at waxstock , looking forward to it, never been before.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

supraGZaerotop said:


> same here, im staying in the novotel for 3 nights, im making a weekend of it with my family, il be at waxstock , looking forward to it, never been before.


Just one night for me and it's my first time there too!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Forgot to say that me and Elliott.Frith are booked in to stay at the Novotel next Saturday  Will grab brekkie on the way to the Ricoh, sod paying nearly £14 for one in the hotel!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm staying a few miles down the road at the Coventry East Premier Inn - £43 inc breakfast.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisgreen said:


> I'm staying a few miles down the road at the Coventry East Premier Inn - £43 inc breakfast.


That's a good price, had to be within reasonable walking distance for me however


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

You can take my room at the Ricoh arena if still needed?


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Lloydy said:


> You can take my room at the Ricoh arena if still needed?


I have one sorted now, if I hear of anyone requiring a room I will send them in your direction  thanks though buddy


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> I'm staying a few miles down the road at the Coventry East Premier Inn - £43 inc breakfast.


Me too, BMW 530D, Park next to me mate lol....


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Simz said:


> Me too, BMW 530D, Park next to me mate lol....


Will do - silver Skoda Rapid Spaceback

Give me a shout when you arrive, will buy you a beer.


----------

